# Beginner to BLD needs help! :)



## DYGH.Tjen (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey speedsolving! Im new here AND also new to BLD. So im wondering if any of you guys could post tips, about how to memo the CORNERS for old pochmann. For edges, im using his method, which is RB-spiderman, BW-fresh milk, etc etc and link them to form a funny/violent/sexual/weird story. Buttt.... for corners i cant seem to do that. Anyone with tips? Or better methods? Because the method im currently using for corners is this: (ULB buffer) i use numbers. For eg, 1-RUB, 2-RDB, 3-RFB, 4-RFU.... and so on until i get to 21. I normally have like 8~10 numbers to memo. I memo the edges, then the corners, which basically means the story, then the numbers. So when i start execution, i recall the story and solve. Then the moment I need to solve corners, I forget the numbers == lol.:fp


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 27, 2010)

Continue the story with your corners and had a specific event in your story mean switch from edges to corners. Label ray corner clockwise and you'll be fine.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah, thanks. I did that the first time. But somehow this 'story' method can really be damn slow sometimes. o.o i wonder if those sub-1 sub-2 BLD-ers use the story method too? XD


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 27, 2010)

I'd suggest executing corners first. Stories will stick for longer in your head, so memo them first and solve last.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Dec 27, 2010)

Does that work? Then what about the parities and stuff? Normally after edges, if I counted an odd number of objects eg.13, I'd do T-perm to fix the corners, then U-ccw to permute the edges properly. What happens if I execute the corners first? Hmm, lets give a go. Thanks for the input


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 27, 2010)

DYGH.Tjen said:


> Does that work? Then what about the parities and stuff? Normally after edges, if I counted an odd number of objects eg.13, I'd do T-perm to fix the corners, then U-ccw to permute the edges properly. What happens if I execute the corners first? Hmm, lets give a go. Thanks for the input



For parity, solve all the corners, then before starting edges, do an R-perm to swap the URB and URF corners and the UB and UL edges. (the UB and UL are the two edges that were swapped with the Y-perm corners, and the URB and URF corners are the ones that are swapped by the T-perm used to solve edges)


----------



## Litz (Dec 28, 2010)

Try using letters for corners. One letter for each sticker. Memo edges with your story memo first. Once that's done, quickly memo corners (just repeat the letters in your head) and start solving them. You should be able to solve corners and still remember your story afterwards.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks freshcuber, kinch2002, uberCuber and Litz for the valuable input. Thread can be closed nao


----------



## xdaragon (Dec 28, 2010)

What you should do is find a way to relate the stickers on each corner and relate it to something. For me when I see the corner with the red white and blue I think USA or RED GREEN YELLOW I think of a stoplight. I hope that makes some sense.


----------



## Johan444 (Dec 28, 2010)

I imagine a path over the cube for the permutation. For the orientation I memorize an A for white/yellow stickers, a B for blue/green, a C for red/orange and a dot (.) for breaking into a new cycle. Then just count the amount of dots and letters in the memorized string, odd = parity.


----------



## ilikecubing (Dec 28, 2010)

Try visual memo for corners,its fast and becomes easier with practice,i recommend that.


----------



## ColdFactor (Dec 28, 2010)

I actually imagine a line connecting each corner to where it is going to go.
Might not be the fastest way, but it works for me.


----------



## Erzz (Dec 28, 2010)

I do a different kind of story, every position a sticker can be on the cube has a letter. So if I saw it needed to go to UFL it would be D, then I continue like that. Then if I memorize say DRJSYM, I just put words to the letters. Dinosaurs randomly just seek yellow melons. I can make them up pretty quickly and they are easy to remember.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 28, 2010)

Personally, I orient first.
DON'T DO IT.


----------



## theace (Dec 28, 2010)

Mindbreaking. I don't think I have the guts. But I wanna do this soo bad! Ima try tomorrow. It's 2:30 am bloody hell!


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 29, 2010)

Letters are also fast and become easier with practice, personally I use visual but there are a lot of fast people that rely completely on letters.


----------



## Enter (Dec 29, 2010)

visual for corners!!!
just tap the stickers 
for edges letters


----------

